# Barnyard Mudboggers In Fulton, Ms This Weekend!!



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

Me and bunch of my buddies are going to test the waters out this weekend. Come join us if you want to see a show! (depending on how magic sauce we have!!)


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll probably ride down tomorrow if you guys are gonna be there.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Wish I could have made it but I got a group of buddies going to be there sometime this weekend


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a few buddys and I are going to leave out about 11am tomorrow and ride tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

danggg....what a blast!

I carried my little 2wd 300 down there with some stock 25" foreman tires/rims....talk about FUN! I didn't hit much, but I did walk a few water wheelies and hit a few little holes.

I didn't plan on getting muddy, but I was helping some guy on a 500 foreman out of a hole and busted my butt lol....after that it was ON!

good times....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah thats a pretty good place to ride.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats were you go back out to the water waterway..right?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

you are correct my friend!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to get with yall and ride. it looks like yall know the way around that place.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

This spring we can all gather up and go.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

April 9th-11th...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4612


----------

